# MSSQL-Server Domainbox Daten in DB-Tabelle laden



## Deletemaster (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe bei Domainbox ein Paket gehostet, mit einer MySql-DB und einer MSSQL DB.

Die MSSQL-DB kann ich über "mein Programm" erreichen (Tabellen anlegen usw.)
nun möchte ich Daten von meinem lokalen Rechner in die Tabellen laden.
Dazu habe ich ein Unterverzeichnis in httpdoc erstellt und die entsprechende *.txt dort abgelegt. (und hochgeladen)

Nach meiner Query:

"INSERT INTO <tabelle> SELECT * FROM '<URL/verzeichnis/datei.txt>'";
oder
"LOAD DATA INFILE '<URL/verzeichnis/datei.txt>' INTO TABLE <tabelle>";

werden keine Daten in die Tabelle geschrieben.

Könnt Ihr mir bitte einen Tipp geben, wie ich die Daten in die Tabelle bekomme?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------

